# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG Manager v1.73, RIFF Firmware v1.47 – Mass storage mode support for RIFF Box

## mohamed73

RIFF Firmware 1.47
—————————
– MassStorage Mount/Dismount support for RIFFBOX1 is added.
– Working with special eMMC vendor features (like dedicated Samsung eMMC Chip’s commands) is re-organized.
Due to high risk of erasing User/Boot areas on the eMMC chips which are  not Samsung, the Samsung chips autodetection is completely removed.
To access special Samsung eMMC’s features (like firmware update, factory reset, etc) User must manually select Vendor Mode.
– RIFF1 & RIFF2: Finally!!! The eMMC/SD Erase Operation (for Direct/ISP connection) finally is implemented!!! RIFF JTAG Manager 1.73
—————————
– MassStorage mount/dismount feature is reworked and improved. Now is  possible to Mount/Reconfigure/Dismount the MassStorage via the same  dialog.
The MassStorage settings are read from the RIFFBOX, so it is much more  convenient in case users need to mount/dismount same eMMC Area  ocasianlly or to adjust eMMC connection parameters for better stability.
– MassStorage Mount/Dismount support for RIFFBOX1 is added.
– Working with special eMMC vendor features (like dedicated Samsung eMMC  Chip’s commands) is re-organized (see the Firmware 1.47 notes)
– Finally!!! The eMMC/SD Erase Operation (for Direct/ISP connection) is implemented!!! الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  JTAG Manager 1.72
—————————
– New method of resurrectors grouping is added.
Setting ISP Resurrectors shows only the ISP available DLLs; Setting ISP  Resurrectors shows only the packages (PKG files); setting JTAG  Resurrectors shows only the JTAG available DLLs
Setting ALL Resurrectors shows all available DLLs same as is done in JTAG Manager 1.71 and lower.
– Fixed bug for correct setting of the recommended SD/MMC VCCIO voltage  for ISP DLLs: when model is selected, the JTAG Manager adjusts the  frequency, voltage and other settings to match (if possible) those  values, which are hardcoded into resurrector DLL. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] List of newest repair DLL-s with ISP support:
– LG F240L,
– Asus ZenFone2 (ZE551ML),
– Huawei Honor 4C (CHM-U01) ISP
– Nokia lumia 530 ISP
– Samsung I9305 ISP
– Samsung J105H ISP
– Samsung N8000 ISP
– Samsung P5100 ISP
– Samsung T531 ISP
– Samsung G361H ISP
– Samsung I9300 ISP
– Samsung I9300I ISP
– Samsung I9301I ISP
– Samsung i9070 ISP
– Samsung i8552 ISP
– Samsung n7000 ISP
– Samsung i9192 ISP
– Samsung i9060 ISP
– Samsung G318H ISP
– HTC Flyer ISP
– HTC Desire 326G ISP
– ZTE V811 ISP

----------

